# Poking fun at Verizon



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/Verizon-Ad/1384573

Just a little joke to hopefully put a smile on everyone face on V-Day.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

One of my new all time favorite SNL sketches. Priceless!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok that was great thanks for sharing


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

Dude nothing will beat John Belushi and the cast from the 70's


----------

